# Concerning Outside life in Military.



## IbanezRG (11 Mar 2015)

Hello, first off I apologies if this is a beaten to death topic. Also if this is the wrong section.

I'm 21 years old and find myself in a rut in my life, I live in Winnipeg MB and most of my friends have moved on to the local trade school to do plumbing, electrical, HVAC, etc etc, I went to University this year to try and see if I was interested in perusing a degree and I didn't find anything I liked. 

I feel like I won't be able to take a public trade school seriously, which is why I'm looking at the military, specifically the airforce, and taking a trade for approximately 5 years, after which, deciding if I wanted to complete my career in the military or switch back to civi life with my trade training. 

I have 3 family members in the forces (army, navy, and retired airforce) so I'm not curious about things regarding service, my questions are more personal regarding day to day life in the military.
I'm a bit of a shy individual, Ive had a few short relationships with women but never a steady relationship and I want to know, when you're home and at your base, how much down time do you get? do you work like 8-10 hour days at the base and have evenings to yourself like usual? do you get weekends off fairly regularly? I understand the commitment that is joining the military but I want to be able to enjoy my youth on the side as well and not be so constricted, that i dont have time to meet anybody in day to day life as well. 

I have more but am pressed for time at this second so I will update later... please some input would be helpful because I really want to enlist but I am quite worried about this because I don't want to be lonely constantly (Being deployed is another story obviously) i just am curious esentially if for someone who already has a difficult time with this, am i going to find it totally impossible?


----------



## IbanezRG (11 Mar 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> LEAVE - Vacation - Time Off
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/24851.0.html



That appears to be more regarding vacation time which isnt quite what im talking about, but thank-you.

My question pertains more to a week to week basis. As in how much time is spent with the forces and how much is your own time?


----------



## Pusser (11 Mar 2015)

Unless deployed or on exercise, you can live a pretty normal life.  Generally, we work 0800-1600 (or thereabouts) and have weekends off.  Depending on your occupation and rank level, you may have to stand a duty watch (where you're generally tied to your unit or base for about 24 hours, but they feed you and give you a place to sleep).  Even the Navy will spend weeks at a time alongside in home port, enabling the ship's company the opportunity to go home and live the suburban dream.

Many of us have a house in the suburbs, a spouse, 2.6 kids and a dog/cat.  A lot of us even find time to volunteer with our kids' activities (sports, scouting, etc).


----------



## krimynal (11 Mar 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Unless deployed or on exercise, you can live a pretty normal life.  Generally, we work 0800-1600 (or thereabouts) and have weekends off.  Depending on your occupation and rank level, you may have to stand a duty watch (where you're generally tied to your unit or base for about 24 hours, but they feed you and give you a place to sleep).  Even the Navy will spend weeks at a time alongside in home port, enabling the ship's company the opportunity to go home and live the suburban dream.
> 
> Many of us have a house in the suburbs, a spouse, 2.6 kids and a dog/cat.  A lot of us even find time to volunteer with our kids' activities (sports, scouting, etc).




that 2.6 kids quote made me laugh sorry aha !


----------



## IbanezRG (11 Mar 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Unless deployed or on exercise, you can live a pretty normal life.  Generally, we work 0800-1600 (or thereabouts) and have weekends off.  Depending on your occupation and rank level, you may have to stand a duty watch (where you're generally tied to your unit or base for about 24 hours, but they feed you and give you a place to sleep).  Even the Navy will spend weeks at a time alongside in home port, enabling the ship's company the opportunity to go home and live the suburban dream.
> 
> Many of us have a house in the suburbs, a spouse, 2.6 kids and a dog/cat.  A lot of us even find time to volunteer with our kids' activities (sports, scouting, etc).



So, presumably, duty watch is something that newer recruits and lower ranking members have to do periodically?

And thank-you very much, that info is going to help me alot with my future decision.


----------



## mariomike (11 Mar 2015)

IbanezRG said:
			
		

> My question pertains more to a week to week basis.



It may help if you search the specific trade you are interested in.


----------



## IbanezRG (11 Mar 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> It may help if you search the specific trade you are interested in.



I'm currently awaiting my date to write my aptitude which is when I'm going to really decide... but I chose Heating and Refrigeration and for a more rockstar choice I chose Air Traffic Controller.


----------



## mariomike (11 Mar 2015)

IbanezRG said:
			
		

> and taking a trade for approximately 5 years, after which, deciding if I wanted to complete my career in the military or switch back to civi life with my trade training.





			
				IbanezRG said:
			
		

> .. but I chose Heating and Refrigeration and for a more rockstar choice I chose Air Traffic Controller.



They sound like good picks for job security. You may find this of interest:

CF SKilled Trade jobs; Jouneyman Status? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/112669/post-1266217.html#msg1266217


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Mar 2015)

IbanezRG said:
			
		

> So, presumably, duty watch is something that newer recruits and lower ranking members have to do periodically?



Not exactly. You could be liable to stand a duty watch at just about any rank level. The nature of the duty may change, and your responsibility may change, but you'll still stand watch.


----------



## IbanezRG (11 Mar 2015)

Appreciate the help everybody! That more or less answers all my questions.


----------

